# i dont think ill ever own a snake again.......



## K-TRAIN (May 31, 2010)

well after a long time of looking i finaly had the snake i wanted. a kenyan sand boa. 
i bought her from "the snake pit" at the northern berks reptile show back in april.

before i bought her, i had a ball python who died, and three baby cornsnakes from petco who also died. 

today i walked into the reptile room as usual and found my kenyan sandboa dead. 

it refused to eat, and had a huge buldge that i think may have been a mouse by its tail when i bought it. 

i tried soaking it to get whatever was inside moving before, and ive been looking for a vet in my area who deals with reptiles for some time, but i havent found one. 

the last two days my snake was moving on the surface, which surprized me.

anyway im assuming that sounds like she had a obstruction in her? 

can anyone tell me what may have killed my snake?


----------



## pitbulllady (May 31, 2010)

K-TRAIN said:


> well after a long time of looking i finaly had the snake i wanted. a kenyan sand boa.
> i bought her from "the snake pit" at the northern berks reptile show back in april.
> 
> before i bought her, i had a ball python who died, and three baby cornsnakes from petco who also died.
> ...


In Sand Boas, a common cause of premature death is impactions caused by the wrong type of sand, and keeping them at too low temperatures.

I'm not surprised that the baby Corns from Petco died, though, since this chain is notorious for selling sick reptiles and not providing proper care instructions. 

Don't give up on snakes, though.  Next time, don't go near a pet shop to make your next purchase, and avoid tiny little babies.  Purchase direct from a breeder, a breeder who will give you a guarantee on the health of the animal and one which has a good reputation.  Get a young adult or well-started juvenile, not a baby, and stick with native species that do not require highly specialized care.  Even if you have to pay to ship a snake to you, you'd be better off and probably still wind up paying much less than you would if you buy from a pet shop.

pitbulllady


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 31, 2010)

I agree with pitbulllady, you shouldn't give up on snakes.
It sounds like you have a habit of buying unhealthy ones. I would follow the advice already given and get your self a helathy animal with some sort of guarantee.
Mackenzie


----------



## the toe cutter (May 31, 2010)

Petco is the devil! Yeah I concur with PBL, don't get out of herps just yet. There are plenty of other great starter snakes out there that are awesome to observe, handle, relatively inexpensive and come in a wide variety of color morphs! Just get captive bred yearling snakes that feed on frozen thawed and there shouldn't be any issue.


----------



## OldHag (May 31, 2010)

From the picture in your last thread of her. She was very underweight. Ill bet it was some sort of impaction. 
I agree with the others. Dont give up! Sand Boas are so mellow and so satisfying to own. Just fun snakes!
I have quite a few breeding sandboas and Ive never lost a baby/adult yet. 
Sorry that happened to you. It would be very discouraging.


----------



## JC (May 31, 2010)

pitbulllady said:


> Don't give up on snakes, though.  Next time, don't go near a pet shop to make your next purchase, and avoid tiny little babies.  Purchase direct from a breeder, a breeder who will give you a guarantee on the health of the animal and one which has a good reputation.  Get a young adult or well-started juvenile, not a baby, and stick with native species that do not require highly specialized care.  Even if you have to pay to ship a snake to you, you'd be better off and probably still wind up paying much less than you would if you buy from a pet shop.
> 
> pitbulllady



+1. Once a snake person, always a snake person.


----------

